# Hi Folks



## BHFD1971 (Jun 22, 2016)

Well let me start by saying this sucks! This is the first Forum i have ever joined and it has to be this one. It makes me feel better knowing Im not alone though. Im 42 years old and married over half my life with three kids ( young adults) all in collage as of this year.  My wife has not been to faithful to me in the past but we are trying to work through it. Neither was my best friend. Looking forward to getting some great advise here. and don't be to hard on my spelling and grammar.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@BHFD1971 Welcome to TAM and I hope you get the insights that will help you through a difficult journey. Do some reading on here beforehand. An especially valuable thread to check out... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/52974-reconciliation.html


----------

